

Rendering Subviews in Backbone.js - joezimjs
http://www.joezimjs.com/javascript/backbone-js-subview-rendering-trick/?utm_source=news.ycombinator.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=hackernews

======
rjzzleep
well you can also pass el: $(...) as an argument to the view creation which is
a bit nicer.

or you can just set el: as an initializer in the view. then you don't need to
do set the element manually and you will know inside the subview where it's
supposed to be.

